
What's a Senior Product Manager's Job? - ntang
http://blairreeves.me/2018/10/16/whats-a-senior-product-managers-job/
======
zomg
I always find these kinds of blog posts entertaining. First, using the word
"job" greatly minimizes the work a PM does. Second, the most important
responsibility of the PM is missing!

A PM's responsibility (not just their "job") is to build and grow the BUSINESS
(I don't mean selling), however what's listed in this article, despite loads
of buzzwords, is HOW that's done, but there's more.

The PM must, most importantly, have a firm understanding of the market
opportunity with a comprehensive business model and product strategy that
allows them to capture the opportunity. You know, that whole part of business
about making money? It's always forgotten in articles like this, despite being
the most important responsibility. Ok, I'm done ranting for now.

~~~
bigasscoffee
interesting. where i work they stand around all day and talk to each other
about craft beer and hockey. this is usually between meetings where they
decide what work other people will actually do.

